# keine nachprüfung in bw?



## Scarone (23. November 2006)

hi,
ich bin leider durch die prüfung gerasselt und wollte mal bei euch nachfragen ob es in bw wirklich keine nachprüfung gibt? irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen....


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

Prüfungsgebühr 15,34 € beim Landratsamt 

http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite9.htm


----------



## Klaus S. (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Prüfungsgebühr 15,34 € beim Landratsamt
> 
> http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite9.htm



Und wo steht dort was von Nachprüfung??


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Und wo steht dort was von Nachprüfung??


Da ruft oder schreibt man einfach mal  kurz dort an und macht ohne zu kritisieren die Gosche auf... #d

Auf der Seite kann man "sehen" wie hilfreich die allgemein sind, selbst wenn es um verlorene Prüfungszeugnisse etc. geht. #h


----------



## Baddy89 (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

Bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz ist keine Nachprüfung möglich. Man(n) muss,will man es nochmal probieren, ein halbes Jahr warten und den nächsten Termin wahrnehmen.

Naja, ist bei mir zum Glück nicht gewesen und dir kann ich raten, hau rein, dass packst du schon : ) Es gibt kein geileres Hobby


----------



## Scarone (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

bei uns in bw ist halt das problem das nur 1 MAL !!! im jahr prüfung ist! d.h. ich darf es mitte november 2007 nochmal probieren #d


----------



## rob675 (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

Servus,
bei uns in Hessen mußt du sogar den ganzen Theoriekurs nochmal besuchen und darfst erst dann ein zweites mal zur Prüfung. Der Hammer oder?
Zum Glück hats bei mir auf Anhieb geklappt.

Dir dann viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!

Gruß
Rob


----------



## Scarone (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

wow, den sch*** kurs muss ich jetzt gottseidank nichtmehr machen. den braucht man bei uns nur 1 mal.

naja dann wird 2007 eben mein 14 jahr schwarzangeln in folge :q


----------



## Baddy89 (24. November 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

Pssssst 
Wie alt bist du momentan ??

Also bei uns in Rheinland-Pfalz muss man auch nicht mehr zum Kurs, aber es gab das nette Angebot (Vereinsabhängig!), dass man, wenn man bereits einmal bezahlt hat, den nächsten Kurs nochmal gratis besuchen kann, um sein Wissen aufzufrischen.

Naja, finde trotzdem, dass diese Kurse Abzocke sind 

Am besten kann man für die Prüfung noch alleine lernen,in dem man strikt die Fragen im Fragebuch wiederholt und lernt.


----------



## Graass (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

hallo

toll was bringt es dir wenn du die fragen auswendigkennst und noch nicht mal weist wie du einen fisch artgeecht verwerten tust?

ich habe 18 jahre geangelt bevor ich den wschein gemacht habe und nuste sagen das der kurs echt invormatif war!!

cu richie


----------



## Baddy89 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

Dann hattest du Glück...wir haben nur Müll gelernt.

Und wie du einen Fisch verwertest lernste schonmal gar nicht. Nur wie du in "waidgerecht" tötest.

Also Angeln lernt man immernoch in der Praxis !!

Die Bücher selbst (Heintges) sind sehr interessant.

Aber mit einem scheiß Kurs(-leiter), kommt davon nicht sehr viel rüber.


----------



## mike0815 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

wenn du da nur müll = nutzloses zeug, gerlernt hast frage ich mich wie man da die prüfung schaffen kann #d


----------



## olli4380 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*



Graass schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> toll was bringt es dir wenn du die fragen auswendigkennst und noch nicht mal weist wie du einen fisch artgeecht verwerten tust?
> 
> ...


 


Hallo,
wo kann man 18 Jahre ohne Angelschein angeln??
Gruß
olli


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*



olli4380 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo kann man 18 Jahre ohne Angelschein angeln??
> Gruß
> olli



überall, nur gnade dem der erwischt wird.

BTW was soll die Leichenfledderei?|rolleyes


----------



## butzzer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: keine nachprüfung in bw?*

Mein Kurs war auch stinklangweilig, und das was der uns da erzählt hat findet man nach spätestens dem 3. Angeltag oder dem ersten Gespräch mit nem anderen Angler auch so heraus. (Praxis gabs bei uns auch keine)
 Ich habe die Fragen im Buch gelernt (600) von denen man sich die Hälfte eh zusammenreimen konnte und habe dann die 60 Fragen in der Prüfung mit 1em Fehler beantwortet. Alles was wichtig ist kam dann mit der Praxis.

grüße


----------

